
Ultra-Processed Diets Cause Excess Calorie Intake and Weight Gain - howard941
https://www.cell.com/cell-metabolism/fulltext/S1550-4131(19)30248-7
======
throwayEngineer
If anyone wants to see an abuse if statistics, this is a fantastic case.

Take a look at the conclusions drawn, and how the p values prove insignificant
conclusions. Ie, less than 20kcal/day changes.

You can see that at best there is a small correlation. But it seems like they
found numbers to prove their theory.

~~~
tracker1
I was a bit surprised by the conclusions as well... the abstract chart looks
to be close to a 500kcal difference, but the chart is 34kcal difference. a
500kcal difference would account for the weight difference ~7000kcal over 2
weeks, but not 34. About the only really interesting numbers, to me were the
insulin levels at around the 120min mark.

------
tracker1
What I'm most surprised by is the caloric difference doesn't seem to be that
significant despite weight gain reflected. Looking at the test results, it
does seem that there's a most significant difference in the insulin levels,
which tends to be an overriding hormone. There's only a 34kcal difference per
day on average, meaning that it _should_ take 100 days or so to make a pound
of difference in weight, but in the study it was 2 weeks.

There was a difference in about 2-3g in carbs mostly from additional sugars.
I'd be curious as to how much of that component was fructose specifically.
Also of interest would be if any alcohol was consumed.

This does seem to add a lot of credence to the insulin/glucose model which has
gained a lot of traction (tail wagging dog) in the lchf movement. Would be
interested to see additional studies on eating windows (IF) for more/fewer
meals in a more controlled environment over a similar two week period. Would
also like to see more studies over time that included/grouped for insulin
resistance and type 2 diabetics.

